# Furries in Puerto Rico in Kaisen



## ikitokagari (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello, Furrys 
I am called Ruben Reyes, my name of Fursona
 Ikito Kagari I invite to you to Kaisen Entertainment
 Fair in Puerto Rico, 5ta Edition will be Sunday 1st 
of November of 2009 in the Coliseo RubÃ©n Rodriguez,  
Carr. 2 of BayamÃ³n, 9:00 A.M. to 6:00 p.m., Comic conâ€¦. 
Because in the convention it gonna be a Booth (Table) 
only of furry'sâ€¦.yes Furry's, if it does not find it
looks for a dressed Furry as a Lion we are small groups
 furrys But we need to teach them what Furrys really 
is, Im gonna be selling things like Furry Comic (clean non-Yiff)
,Japanese animals mask , candy,accerosries like furry tails, ears,Rave goggle,
 Caps of furry painted, Shirts of â€œProud 2 be Furry" and more
â€¦,we are gonna be dancing to caramelldancen to be amused, it does not concern
 the age,if You are furry and the heart of a child everything is 
possible, comes to Kaisen Entertainment Fair you gonna be amused  
 as possible, if you have fursuit or something to do with furry
, tail and ear something you should go for it lol 
, if you know more furrys in puerto rico please 
give them the information of the anime convertion 
 we needed furrysâ€¦ I cant wait to see you â€¦

P.s go to this Link and registers please we needed 
that your are coming 
(please the language of these forum is in Spanish registrate in Spanish)


http://furicuas.forums-free.com/?sid=0b231050bbbd693940925ee7eef3dd80


----------

